# Sourcecode in NetBeans ändern?



## Knopper (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,   
 Wie kann ich während des Erstellen einer GUI mit NetBeans gleichzeitig die Sourcecode editieren.
    Manche Methods ist nicht editierbar ( is closed)


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mai 2004)

Du meinst sicher die von der IDE standardmäßig angelegte Methode initComponents() oder?
Direkt an diesen Code kommt man nicht so einfach. Du kannst aber Code in solche Methoden einfügen.
Dazu klickst Du eine GUI-Komponente an (entweder gleich im "Inspector" oder direkt auf dem GUI - dann ist die Komponente im "Inspector" markiert).
Wechsle nun im Properties-Dialog dieser markierten Komponente in den Bereich "Code".
Dort findest Du Einträge wie "Pre-Creation Code", "Post-Creation Code", "Pre-Init Code", "Post-Init Code" und "Custom Creation Code". In diesem Bereich kannst Du auch den Variablennamen ändern. Der wird dann in allen von der IDE erzeugten Methoden automatisch geändert. Leider aber nicht in den von Dir selbst geschriebenen Methoden.

*Pre-Creation Code*
Stellt den dort von Dir eingegbenen Code direkt vor den Code der Objekterzeugung.

*Post-Creation Code*
Stellt den dort von Dir eingegbenen Code direkt nach dem Code der Objekterzeugung.

*Pre-Init Code*
Stellt den dort von Dir eingegbenen Code direkt vor den Code der Zuweisung der Eigenschaften der Komponente.

*Post-Creation Code*
Stellt den dort von Dir eingegbenen Code direkt nach den Code der Zuweisung der Eigenschaften der Komponente.

*Custom Creation Code*
Hier mit kannst Du direkt den Code der Objekterzeugung beeinflussen.
Z.B. Standarderzeugung von NetBeans:

```
myJButton = new javax.swing.JButton();
```
Beispiel mit Nutzung von Custom Creation:

```
myJButton = new javax.swing.JButton("ButtonText");
```


----------

